# Mahindra emax 20



## whitt70 (11 mo ago)

Will a Massey's Ferguson model CB65 backhoe fit a emax20 2019 model tractor?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello whitt70, welcome to the tractor forum.

The only backhoe listed for the emax20 is the Mahindra 26B backhoe. 


Mahindra eMax 26B BackhoeBackhoe type:Mahindra eMax 26B BackhoeDigging depth:76.3 inches
193 cm2-Foot flat digging depth:74.9 inches
190 cmReach from pivot:102 inches
259 cmLoading height:62 inches
157 cmBucket Rotation:180Swing Arc:150Bucket force:2145 lbs
972 kgDipperstick force:903 lbs
409 kg


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

They look similar, but the hook up pin arrangement looks a bit different. I looked at a couple of videos, one of each, on how to hook up and remove the backhoe unit, have a search and see what you think. If the emax and the massey backhoe are accessible, take a few pictures and measurements.


----------

